# Central Machinery DSL-1237GH and Frejoth FI-900G - Looking for Manuals, etc.



## Bishop (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey all-

A machine shop near me recently decided that they no longer needed a couple of lathes, and I got them for the very reasonable price of _free_. I kept one of them myself, and sold the other one to my company. I'm looking for manuals for them.

The one at work is a Frejoth F1-900G, 1988 vintage. It came with a 3-jaw and a tool post, nothing else. It's in much poorer condition than the other one, which is why I didn't keep it. (Of course, the day after I took it in, someone knocked it over with a forklift, and that didn't really help things out too much either.)

The one that I kept is branded as Central Machinery (therefore Harbor Freight) but the very scanty information that I've been able to find on it says that it was made by a company called Dar Sin Machinery, in Taiwan. The nameplate says it was made in 1990. It came with 3- and 4-jaw chucks, 2 tool holders, live and dead centers, and two steady rests. Oh, and the stand. Both of them are on stands. 

Okay, now here we go with the questions:

1. The Central Machinery unit has a little bit of surface rust on the bed ways, but there's no pitting or anything. What's the best thing to use to clean that up?

2. Manuals, wiring diagrams, parts lists - any idea where to find them?

3. ... I'll probably come up with #3 as soon as I click the 'Post' button.


----------



## HMF (Apr 26, 2011)

I googled Frejoth, and came up with the following.

Their site:

http://www.acra.com.tw/frejoths/modules/news/

Click "contact us" and see if they can score you a manual.

The old 12 x 36's look like the Grizzly G4003 series.

Dar Sin had the following info:


Dar Sin Machinery Works Co Ltd 
dsmcco@ms63.hinet.net 
Tel:886 4 2251 2579



I would check Harbor Freight, KBC, and Little Machine Shop. Between those, you may find someone witha manual they will copy of scan for you!

Good luck!


Nelson


----------



## Bishop (Apr 26, 2011)

Allthumbz link=topic=1872.msg12036#msg12036 date=1303852591 said:
			
		

> I googled Frejoth, and came up with the following.
> 
> Their site:
> 
> ...




I talked to Acra a couple weeks ago. I was able to get a new drum switch from them, but was SOL on a manual.




> The old 12 x 36's look like the Grizzly G4003 series.




It's not even close to that, unfortunately, except for the threading controls.







> Dar Sin had the following info:
> 
> 
> Dar Sin Machinery Works Co Ltd
> ...





I've already sent off to Harbor Freight. Hadn't tried Little Machine Shop yet ... Who is KBC?


----------



## HMF (Apr 26, 2011)

KBC may have been the original distributor.

Good luck!


Nelson


----------

